

Facebook blames bug for Zuckerberg 'hacking' - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12286377

======
modality
I think a key takeaway from this whole story is that Zuckerberg, like Jobs
with Apple, is basically Facebook in the eyes of the outside world, and so
attacks on the company are going to be attacks on him personally. It's no
secret that he has positioned himself as this magical founder-figure, he'll
just need to take that into consideration now that Goldman is allowing the
(very rich) masses to invest in his company.

